# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentet Shqiptar Ne Shqiperi

## troyiian

ketu mund te flisni per kenaqsite apo zhgenjimet nga shkollat shqiptare.mund te publikoni edhe emra te pedagogeve qe ju mendoni se abuzojne ,jane te korruptuar apo te atyre pedagogeve qe ju i mendoni si te rregullt.

----------


## Reni

Ndihem mire ketu!

----------


## orivlora

sikur ne ahqiperi te ishin te gjitha kushtet per te studjuar do studjoja

----------


## Reni

Me te gjitha kushtet studjojne te gjithe .

----------


## Jonard

Ne duhet te studjom jasht shtetit edhe me vone te kthehemi edhe te ndimojm shqiperin. Studentet shqiptar e kan shum te shtire te studjon sepse ata nuk i kan kushtet pur un u oroj suksese te gjithve.

----------


## LeNNoN

un studjoj jasht shtetit dhe do kthehem ne shqiperi se s'ben  :buzeqeshje: 




LeNNoN !

----------

